# Need help my goats neck is curved



## dubbsjn (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a 5 month Nubian buck - Elvis. I came home other day and his head was stuck outside fence ( due to horns) he looked lifeless  we got him up his neck was flimsy and he couldn't stand I knew it wasn't good.. He made it thru the night but when I seen him next morning he was up and walking but his neck was curved and swollen no cuts or bleeding btw.. Took him to vet his neck isn't broken or fractured but his ligaments are torn or something he wasn't sure how to fix him without knocking him out and contracting his neck but he said them he may not walk he didn't know. So he looked on his discussion board ( internet can be great) and he found article and pic that looked and sounded like what my goat has traumatic torticollis. He said that I needed to make a neck splint for Elvis and try to help is neck straighten up. Has anyone ever heard of this injury or have any suggestions? I'm a newby at raising goats - please any advice or help??? I will try to upload pic..


----------



## dubbsjn (Aug 1, 2014)

Also vet gave me banamine for Elvis pain and inflammation. He is eating and drinking very good..


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I second the splint idea. 

If you splint it up you will allow it to heal as close to normal as possible. If you don't his neck will heal in that bent position. It will take time to heal. It will not heal in a week or two weeks. You are probably looking at 6 weeks in a splint. :-( that's if it's torn ligaments and/or tendons.

I have only seen torticollis a couple times in other livestock and it was never reversed. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

O Poor baby...Kudos for your vet!! Glad he is willing to look things up! Banamine was a good call...Ive never dealt with a traumatic torticollis in goats but I can see how a splint would be needed...

I would keep a close eye to be sure he can eat and drink...talk to the vet about removing it a few times a day and massaging the neck...Keep watch on his temp, hydration ect... and from the stress of being trapped..worm load..B complex and porbios would be a benefit as well

Best wishes


----------



## dubbsjn (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes I had him on penicillin and B12 complex.. Vet said he doesn't have infection and so he is only on pain meds.. This happened week ago tomorrow and that's what I'm afraid is that is neck will be stuck like that. The splint he told me to make is kinda difficult - does anyone have any suggestions on how to make a neck splint?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh no!!! He is such a beautiful boy!!!

A splint will not be easy. You need to make one that you can gradually straighten his neck out with sense it has been like this for a week. You need to make one that you can tighten up daily or every other day until his neck is straight. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## dubbsjn (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you I think he is too  I'm trying to design one tonight and then try and make it tomorrow of course the quicker the better so any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..handsome guy!!!
Yes this will be a slow process....Might start with a piece of soft board wrapped in batting for comfort.held on with ace bandage..?? at least you could adjust and tighten, remove and massage...?? .


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Happybleats- do you know of a linament to use on goats? Something to use to help relax the muscles or soften them?

Epsom salt soak would be hard to do on their neck. Unless you drape warm soaked rags or towels over it


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## dubbsjn (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah I was thinking if I could find some other kind of neck brace for other animals and try to rig it up for him.. Where the curve is it is really hard.. The vet showed me the bend in his neck and you can see where there's a space between the vertebrae.. He said it was still lil swollen..


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm trying to think of something to rig up. You are going to need a lot of padding because it is going to cause pressure points. I will post a picture in a second


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## dubbsjn (Aug 1, 2014)

Nannyrus should I try epson salt? Poor guy when he sees my husband coming he starts to walk away cause I have him give the shots... How long can you keep giving a goat baramine?


----------



## dubbsjn (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok thank you!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Something similar to this








Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Three days for banamine. Not long. I am looking into aloe Vera juice along with banamine to enable you to give the banamine longer without ulcer issues. I have a couple more phone call to make on the dosage of that tomorrow and I will get back to you ASAP. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

What I would do is heavily pad the center of the splint on the left side where pressure will be and the. Heavily pad the top and bottom of the right side where it will causing pressure close to his head and close to his shoulder


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## dubbsjn (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok thank you so much. That rig is pretty cool


----------



## dubbsjn (Aug 1, 2014)

I will get something made tomorrow and post it.. I just hope I'm not too late to help it straighten out... I would hate for him to always have that..


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I would try the warm water and Epsom salt and just drape soaking wet towels or rags on his neck. That will soften the tissue and help pull soreness out. I would do that prior to putting a brace on or adjusting it tighter. Good luck!!!!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

DoTerra Ess. oils has a blend called Deep Blue...its awesome!!...it has several differnt oils in it...it has winter green, Camphor, Peppermint, Blue Tansy, germoan Chamomile, Helichrysum and osmanthius...smells alot like bengay lol...but very effective!!...


----------



## dubbsjn (Aug 1, 2014)

Where can I buy that happybleats?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Ahhh that sound good Happybleats!!!! 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## dubbsjn (Aug 1, 2014)

I will do the epson salt wrap then if I know where to buy that oil mix I will get some if it and apply it to Elvis neck.. Wait a bit and apply my neck brace....


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Been thinking about Elvis today. How is he doing?


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Where can I buy that happybleats?


Im sorry I never answered this!!! We use Deep Blue for so many things...my husbands recovered shoulder after surgery..my sister RA pain...muscle aches and pains sprangs and for deep pain from broken bone ect.......

you can order it from DoTerra.com/catherine salazar


----------

